# 408 vs. 427



## maniac779 (24 Apr 2009)

Phase III is about to get underway, and while it still might be a little early, it would probably be prudent for me to start thinking about where I'd like to go after my time at BHS has concluded.

By now you know I'd like to go TacHel. I want to deploy as soon as I am on squadron and subsequently I want to be on the road, a lot. I'm young and single and want to take full advantage of it once I start operating the airplane. As of right now I haven't made up my mind on whether Chinook or Griff will be my first choice, but I am leaning toward the Griffon. Perhaps someone could provide the advantages to each airplane these days as well.

Anyway, I am just looking for some opinions, pros and cons, on Petawawa versus Edmonton. 

(I am aware that I could end up in Val or Gagetown as well. Should that happen, I'll cross those bridges when I come to them)

Anything anyone could provide would be appreciated.


----------



## Loachman (24 Apr 2009)

There's also the Senior Squadron in Borden, and a former Typhoon Squadron in St-Hubert.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Apr 2009)

...to say nothing of the nerve centre of it all, 1 Wing HQ in Kingston  :camo:

Nothing better for killing the morale than an early headquarters posting, to develop more than a passing expertise in Powerpoint  

 ;D


----------



## Sf2 (24 Apr 2009)

427 isn't Tac Hel


----------



## RetiredRoyal (26 Apr 2009)

there's affordable housing in petawawa. Far cheaper than edmonton. 

speaking of 427...whats with the 'flying monkeys' thing.


----------



## Loachman (27 Apr 2009)

Office Linebacker said:
			
		

> speaking of 427...whats with the 'flying monkeys' thing.



What "flying monkeys" thing?


----------



## RetiredRoyal (27 Apr 2009)

I saw on the DB Embroidery website a 'patch' associated with 427 Sqn the says 'flying monkeys'..i know what a trunk monkey is as far as FE's etc go, but never heard of the flying monkeys thing.

https://www.dbembroidery.com/product_info.php?products_id=16560&sid=7fda658fa57ce020bdd43cce7b4eaae3


----------



## Loachman (27 Apr 2009)

Office Linebacker said:
			
		

> I saw on the DB Embroidery website a 'patch' associated with 427 Sqn the says 'flying monkeys'..i know what a trunk monkey is as far as FE's etc go, but never heard of the flying monkeys thing.



I've no idea, but my curiosity has been piqued.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2009)

Yep, it's on this website too.

*You have to scroll down to the Sqn and then look under LVG.


----------

